# Location of Delta Band Saw Model number



## koolflyer (Apr 18, 2020)

I inherited an older model Delta Band Saw and I'm trying to locate its model number. I only see 2 plates on the machine and neither has the model number. One plate on the base shows model number 52-965 but I'm guessing that's the model number of the base, and a serial number of 96C92924, so I'm guessing it's from 1996. I've been told that Delta Band Saws have model numbers starting with 28- something. I've looked on the back under the platform and inside the covers.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Check this out ......*

This link may help:
http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/DeltaSerialNumbers.ashx

In 1947 nos. 49-5001 to 60-6000
I think this may be the actual model number:
model number 52-965 but I'm guessing that's the model number of the base .........

The base will have a serial or part number rather than a model number.


This link may also be useful:
http://www.vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=1141&tab=4


----------



## Mad (Dec 9, 2017)

There is NO WAY that the OP's Delta Band saw as shown in the photo above is from 1947.


Nor 1957.


Nor 1967.


Nor 1977.


At MINIMUM, the oldest that the Delta Band saw shown in the photo above could possibly be is 1981, when Pentair bought Rockwell, and named the shop tools Delta again.


From my hunch, I'd put that saw between 1983 and 1984. Vintage Machinery is still a good resource for a saw that "new". 



The castings of the saw frame itself are not that much different from the castings made in the 1940s. But the sheet metal covers, hardware, motors, knobs, hinges, wheels, etc have changed over the decades.


----------



## koolflyer (Apr 18, 2020)

It's a 1996. The first two numbers of the serial number of the base indicate the year of manufacture. There were several different models made that year. I'm trying to find Delta plate that indicates the Model number. The folks at Delta's customer service said there should be a CAT# on a black and silver label near the belt drive guard and the number should start with a 28-***. But I can't locate it. The saw and base were both purchased new together as a unit. So, I'm guessing the saw is the same year.


----------



## koolflyer (Apr 18, 2020)

It says it's a 28-203 model, but I can't find that model listed anywhere with delta. The first 2 numbers of the serial number state the year of manufacture (1996). They only show a 28-303 (metal cutting) or a 28-280 for that year. Wanting to find a manual for it.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Here is a website where the author talks about his/her 28-203:
https://www.woodcentral.com/bparticles/28-203.shtml

Here it is at Vintage Machinery:
http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=2764

Here is a manual, linked from the page above:
http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/1141/2764.pdf

The photos seem to match the bandsaw in your first post. Web searches for "28-203 bandsaw" show all kinds of links from people asking about used ones, parts, etc.

Delta has changed ownership since the 1990s. They do not support the older tools very well. Could that be the issue?

-> What am I missing or failing to understand about your bandsaw?


----------



## koolflyer (Apr 18, 2020)

Tool Agnostic said:


> Here is a website where the author talks about his/her 28-203:
> https://www.woodcentral.com/bparticles/28-203.shtml
> 
> Here it is at Vintage Machinery:
> ...


I'm trying to locate an original owners/instruction manual for this model. I've tried vintage, Ebay, Mikes tools and several others. Any other suggestions?


----------



## koolflyer (Apr 18, 2020)

koolflyer said:


> I'm trying to locate an original owners/instruction manual for this model. I've tried vintage, Ebay, Mikes tools and several others. Any other suggestions?


I've seen this 1989 manual before. Delta Specialty/Delta Mfg. Co./Delta-Rockwell/Rockwell Intl. - Publication Reprints - No. 28-203 14" Wood Cutting Band Saw | VintageMachinery.org and I don't believe it's a manual for the 203. The front cover shows the motor open and behind the spine. Mine is located below and inside the stand box.


----------



## koolflyer (Apr 18, 2020)

koolflyer said:


> I've seen this 1989 manual before. Delta Specialty/Delta Mfg. Co./Delta-Rockwell/Rockwell Intl. - Publication Reprints - No. 28-203 14" Wood Cutting Band Saw | VintageMachinery.org and I don't believe it's a manual for the 203. The front cover shows the motor open and behind the spine. Mine is located below and inside the stand box.


I found the correct one. Page 2 of Delta Saw 28-206 User Guide | ManualsOnline.com
Thanks


----------

